# Who will be the Suns best player in 05-06



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

I am going to have to say Amare


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nash. He makes everyone good.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nashty Nash.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Amare.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Shawn Marion as long as he is here. He is the most complete player on this team, top level NBA defender, and a nice offensive player too. Its a shame he might be traded for capspace.


----------



## Clayton_Bigsby (Jan 30, 2004)

Nash and Marion are good, but Amare is on the verge of being special.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Nash
Marion
Amare


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Amare will be up there in the MVP Crowd. If he can get at least one more rpg, and the team has a winning record, maybe the top in the West/NBA, e has a huge chance of MVP. He is going to be a beast in the future, even tho I think he already is.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sloth said:


> Shawn Marion as long as he is here. He is the most complete player on this team, top level NBA defender, and a nice offensive player too. Its a shame he might be traded for capspace.


That is true. He is the best all-around guy on our team. JJ is close though.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

We seem to be missing poll options for Barbosa and Voshkul.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Tiz said:


> We seem to be missing poll options for Barbosa and Voshkul.


Don't forget Bo! :laugh:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Amare and Nash. :eek8:


----------



## RJ May (Feb 10, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> That is true. He is the best all-around guy on our team. JJ is close though.


I disagree. I think JJ is the most complete player on the suns roster.

While he doesn't standout in any one area of the game. He's good at just about everything. If Marion could create for himself and others I would definitely agree though.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

RJ May said:


> I disagree. I think JJ is the most complete player on the suns roster.
> 
> While he doesn't standout in any one area of the game. He's good at just about everything. If Marion could create for himself and others I would definitely agree though.


True true, but Marion does a lot of the dirty work. Guess thats why I think hes better. I know he can't create his own game


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Paul Shirley.



But to add to what you guys are saying. I think JJ breaks out this yr whichever team he is on. He will put up better numbers this yr I have no doubt in my mind.

I :gopray: that we match the offer


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Paul Shirley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol last week you were soooo confident we were going to match :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Lol last week you were soooo confident we were going to match :biggrin:


Well, this bull**** about him wanting to leave has me nervous. It looked like we were going to match before that according to ESPN.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Amare may look like it but Nash is the fuel that makes this engine go


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Its so hard to name just 1 player....They are all so special on the court, u could pick just about anyone and be right


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> Its so hard to name just 1 player....They are all so special on the court, u could pick just about anyone and be right


That is true. It is your definition of "best" too. Best stats, best player...etc.


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

Im going to say nash. Mvp this seasons im seeing it again in the future


----------

